# Movie/Game Soundtracks



## notmeanymore (Jan 11, 2011)

Alright, so I decided I'd make a giant shuffleable playlist of soundtracks to make focusing on homework easier.

So far I have the soundtracks for:

TRON Legacy
Halo 3: ODST
Halo Reach
Super Meat Boy
Inception
*//Courtesy of Twiffles*
Red Dead Redemption
Scott Pilgrim vs. the World: The Game
???? ??????? ?GYAKUTEN MEETS JAZZ SOUL?
Flower
PPPPPP - The VVVVVV Soundtrack
Super Takahashi
Any Ridge Racer soundtrack (R4 is recommended)
Super Mario Galaxy 1 & 2
Kingdom Hearts
Chrono Trigger
Parappa the Rapper
Jet Grind Radio
Ace Combat Zero: The Belkan War
*//Edgedancer*
Mass Effect 1 and 2
Gears of War
Half Life 2
House of the Dead: Overkill _(not recommended for study)_
Infamous
Mirrors Edge
*//BionicC*
Shatter
*//Satangel*
Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Lord of the Rings

in the list.

I contemplated adding Sonic 2, but found it to be distracting.

Anyone have any other suggestions? Maybe we could turn this thread into a list of music that could make GBAtemp _a little_ more productive

I'd prefer it if everything were instrumental, as I tend to mentally sing along to songs I know. ;__;
No genre preferred/rejected. Rock n Roll, Techno, Classical, maybe some Jazz. Anything goes.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 11, 2011)

Let me see in my iTunes...

Red Dead Redemption Original Soundtrack
Scott Pilgrim vs. the World: The Game Original Videogame Soundtrack
逆転裁判 ジャズアルバム ～GYAKUTEN MEETS JAZZ SOUL～
Flower: Original Soundtrack from the Video Game
PPPPPP - The VVVVVV Soundtrack
Super Takahashi
Any Ridge Racer soundtrack (R4 is recommended)

I don't really have movie soundtracks sans, Amélie.

There's a giant playlist on the internet that has exactly what you want already, but yeah, the rules say I can't. Oh well.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh man, there's a VVVVVV sound track? How'd I miss hearing about that? And I'd completely forgotten about the Ace Attorney soundtracks. I'll give a listen to a few tracks from the others you posted, as I don't recall much music from RDR, nor have I played any of the other games you mentioned.

It'll be a bit of a hassle to find some of those, I'll bet.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 11, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Oh man, there's a VVVVVV sound track?


PPPPPP was released completely under the radar.

Don't forget popular favorites like:
Super Mario Galaxy 1 & 2
Kingdom Hearts
Chrono Trigger
Parappa the Rapper
Jet Grind Radio
Ace Combat Zero: The Belkan War


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Here are some of my soundtracks from games I enjoy listening to.

- Mass Effect 1 and 2
- Gears of War
- Phoenix Wright/ Apollo Justice
- Half Life 2
- House of the Dead: Overkill (though it is not recommended for study)
- Infamous
- Mirrors Edge
- Super Mario Galaxy

All of them are in my list but there is a band I have to suggest. Two Steps from Hell are a music company that create music of games, films and trailers. Most of their stuff is very good but most isnt publically available but one album, invincible, is up for purchase.


----------



## BionicC (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not normally that into game soundtracks but Shatter's is ACE.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 11, 2011)

SMG soundtrack, Oblivion soundtrack (made by Jeremy Soule) and LotR soundtrack (Howard Shore). 
I downloaded them all via Warez, so shouldn't be hard to find them mate


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 11, 2011)

The SNES Might Morphin Power Rangers Soundtrack.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 11, 2011)

It's gonna take me weeks to DL all of this without a Rapidshare premium account. XD

@BionicC, Shatter's soundtrack sounds sick.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 11, 2011)

F-zero soundtrack?
EDIT: @ TehSkull Protip: use usenet, or if you don't have that, use torrents.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 11, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> It's gonna take me weeks to DL all of this without a Rapidshare premium account. XD
> 
> @BionicC, Shatter's soundtrack sounds sick.



JDownloader.org?


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 11, 2011)

I can never find anything on Usenet, and JDownloader is what I use. The Reconnect feature doesn't work since my ISP doesn't work that way. We don't have a static IP, but I have to log out through the modem/have a power outage to get it to change IPs.


----------



## Aogu (Jan 12, 2011)

Valve games?

Particularly Team fortress 2 and Portal.
Some Half-Life works, but not all of it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 12, 2011)

Ocarina of Time and Wind Waker are great soundtracks.
Braid has a beautiful soundtrack.
Metroid Prime has some great music as well. I still get chills when I hear Phendrana Drifts.


----------



## prowler (Jan 13, 2011)

Bit.Trip Runner
Bayonetta
Vanquish
Sonic Colours
Xenosaga

edit: I haven't listened to the Xenosaga soundtrack in a while, it was just in my iTunes but now I'm listening to it.

Jesus Christ, nostalgia everywhere.


----------



## updowners (Jan 13, 2011)

Turnabout Orchestra/ (Gyakuten Meets Orchestra?)

Mirror's Edge

Sam and Max: Hit The Road


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 18, 2011)

heres mine

NIER - the best overall..aammaazzing soundtrack, unlike anything i ever heard
Vagrant Story 
suikoden tierkreis
hotel dusk and last window 
metal gear solid 4 
final fantasy 13
mgs peace walker
final fantasu 7 crisis core
Persona 3

tis all i can think of atm


----------



## Balee56 (Jan 18, 2011)

NightSky
Any Katamari soundtrack
Knuckles Chaotix
Parasite Eve:The 3rd Birthday
Chrono Cross
Castlevania:Symphony Of The Night


----------



## Raiser (Jan 19, 2011)

Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn---

Rebuild of Evangelion---

Xenoblade---

The first two are anime, but have awesome soundtracks!
IMO, the third (Xenoblade) is a must have for all game OST fans! Almost every track of their massive list is just too epic.
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 19, 2011)

Upon closer inspection, we can suggest movie soundtracks?

Well, here goes.

-Wall-E
-Tangled
-Requiem for a Dream (THIS IS THE BEST MOVIE SOUNDTRACK EVER MADE)
-Up
-Lord of the Rings (all of them)
-Star Wars
-Pirates of the Carribean

I have a lot more. I'll think of them later.


----------



## Daizu (Jan 21, 2011)

Inception has a good soundtrack. Most of it is calming, and a bit mysterious at the same time. Sets the mood of the movie if you've ever seen it.


----------



## R4Liam (Feb 3, 2011)

metal gear solid, my fave from that is enclosure


----------

